# nesting box



## blk90s13 (May 27, 2010)

can u share them ? or should I make each doe her own box ?


----------



## Citylife (May 27, 2010)

Each doe needs to have her own cage and a nest box given to her 3-4 days before her due date.  

The lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, 7 kits and a lizard


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 27, 2010)

Hmmm .... I wonder if I misunderstood the OPs question?

I read it earlier and thought the question was whether you need to reserve a box for each doe and her only, or if you could later use it for another doe. 

I only have three does at the moment (debating if I will keep any of these kits since they are from other bucks and could increase my genetic pool) but .... I made 3 boxes for my 3 does since I plan to be breeding them at the same time to allow for fostering if needed.  

But breeders with 50 does don't keep 50 nest boxes? Assuming of course they don't plan tobreed them all at once -- lol you'd be swimming in kits!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 28, 2010)

If you have, say, 10 does, and you never breed more than 3 at one time, you do not need to have a separate box reserved for each of them, maybe with her name on it!  Three boxes would be enough, assuming that the does and the boxes are all about the same size. However, you will need to sanitize the box between  litters (a good idea, even if you only had one doe using the box).


----------



## blk90s13 (May 28, 2010)

so I can share boxes between does does it matter if I have 7 does or 50 ? nope

I made 2 boxes and I only plan on having two at the same time breeding so that will work for me 

May make another one or two when I have enough spare time


----------

